# Webcam for Mac?



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a question for you Mac tech folks (or even Windows people if you know): I recently, during my visit to NY, purchased a Logitech "QuickCam Chat for Skype" webcam, only to find out (back here in Cyprus) that it doesn't support Macs. I've since learned there are very few webcams that do.

I downloaded a free program called Macam which allows the camera to work, though I can't get it to operate on any of the video call programs (Skype, Yahoo, SightSpeed). Any suggestions? I don't have the $ to get a new camera now. The Logitech I have uses USB 2, not Firewire.

I have an iBook 1.33 GHz PowerPC G4 (circa 2005) running Tiger (will install Leopard when Amazon sends my new manual).

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## danmpem (Mar 24, 2008)

Good question.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Steve,
I feel your pain. Apple wants you to buy their very own high priced proprietary cameras. I also have a Logitech Quickcam here at work. I was about to give up when I discovered a plugin that's lets it work in iChat. I got it at this website. I don't know if this will solve your problem but it's the only help I've found.

Ecamm Network: iUSBCam - Make Your Webcam Work with iChat



> Description:
> iChatUSBCam is a plugin which allows for using a non-FireWire video source in iChat AV. It also allows for video conferencing on G3 computers which fall below Apple's minimum requirement of 600 MHz. Additionally, it allows you to tune your camera's video settings.
> 
> Requirements:
> ...


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 24, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I have a question for you Mac tech folks (or even Windows people if you know): I recently, during my visit to NY, purchased a Logitech "QuickCam Chat for Skype" webcam, only to find out (back here in Cyprus) that it doesn't support Macs. I've since learned there are very few webcams that do.
> 
> I downloaded a free program called Macam which allows the camera to work, though I can't get it to operate on any of the video call programs (Skype, Yahoo, SightSpeed). Any suggestions? I don't have the $ to get a new camera now. The Logitech I have uses USB 2, not Firewire.
> 
> ...



You might want to check the Logitech web site for downloads to support PPC Macs. Now that Apple builds iSight cameras into MacBooks and iMacs, there is probably little third party support to provide web cams for the Mac.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 24, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Hi Steve,
> I feel your pain. Apple wants you to buy their very own high priced proprietary cameras. I also have a Logitech Quickcam here at work. I was about to give up when I discovered a plugin that's lets it work in iChat. I got it at this website. I don't know if this will solve your problem but it's the only help I've found.
> 
> Ecamm Network: iUSBCam - Make Your Webcam Work with iChat
> ...



Apple hasn't sold their high-priced proprietary cameras (the iSight) for the past two years. They're now built into some machines, but they're no longer sold separately.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 25, 2008)

So I'm still correct Rae. You still have to buy Apple's high priced proprietary cameras (that they have cleverly embedded in their high priced proprietary monitors) if you want a compatible camera.

I am a Mac jockey. I have a G5 at work and a G4 and G3 at home. I want a camera for the home puter but it seems I'll have to buy a new computer.

I still love Mac.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Mar 25, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I have a question for you Mac tech folks (or even Windows people if you know): I recently, during my visit to NY, purchased a Logitech "QuickCam Chat for Skype" webcam, only to find out (back here in Cyprus) that it doesn't support Macs. I've since learned there are very few webcams that do.
> 
> I downloaded a free program called Macam which allows the camera to work, though I can't get it to operate on any of the video call programs (Skype, Yahoo, SightSpeed). Any suggestions? I don't have the $ to get a new camera now. The Logitech I have uses USB 2, not Firewire.
> 
> ...



Steve, 

If you want it, I have an extra iSight camera that I used on my Powerbook G4. It's a very dependable camera. I recently purchased a new iMac with a camera built in. It's firewire, so you'd have to have a FW port, but it's yours if you want it. Just PM me where to send it, and I'll ship it to you. 

Jake


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 25, 2008)

Jake,

Thanks! I wasn't even dreaming/hoping that high -- an iSight Firewire webcam -- that's the top of the line.

I sent you a PM. (On the customs form please check "gift", and note "used webcam" -- so I won't get hit with high customs fees.)

Thanks to you other folks with your comments. The iMage looked good, Bob, but I was still hunting for software, till this God-send gift came.

Grateful,

Steve


----------

